# Coils and that stuff



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok so Im new, just got a vapoe the weekend and build my first coils. Sorry I dont know all the names and stuff for everything. Anyway, so after my first succesfull build Im running into some trouble. When I take the first drag, its good. But then after everything is heated up the next drag I can only drag for about a second then the smoke gets to hot.
My vape is a Moonbox. It does not have a screen or fancy settings, just a knob yur turn for watts? But after google it says that knob only change the volts. Anyway, I have that n the lowest setting.

So my logic tells me I must build coils that needs more power? Hehe told you I dont know the names of the things. I dont have an ohm meter and also my devise dont give it.

My build was I used a 2,5mm screwdriver for coil size. 8 turns with 24ga Ni80 wire(whatever that means). So what can I change so ut does not get that hot? I have moonshot rdta, and space is problem so cant build huge coils. It takes two coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

To get the vape colder you will have to increase the ohms. To do this you will have to add more turns(wraps) to your coils you can also increase the id(internal diameter) by using a 3mm screw driver. 3mm with 8wraps 24ga ni80 should give you 0.3 ohms that should draw +- 43 watts giving a bit of a colder vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks, wil try that, if i use thicker wire with same build, will that also increase ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, wil try that, if i use thicker wire with same build, will that also increase ohms?


Nope, it will actually decrease the ohm’s. Not what you want to do. Rather go thinner.

Regards

Ps, please invest in an ohm meter, going blind as you are doing is dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 12


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks. Was a bit busy the last week or so, went to two shoips on Sat afternoon to buy batteries etc and none of them had any toolkits. Also ask one guy for ohm meter and he said its not neccesary, the device has protection. Mayeb not the best vendors?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Salamander

This is a disaster looking for a place to happen. I hope that it was not a vendor that sold you that device. Please don't experiment. Meet up with somebody that has the equipment to help you build correct coils for that device, or better still, sell it and get a regulated mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Salamander

Jean Claude I see you are in Centurion. PM me and lets get together to help you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## StompieZA

For someone that bought his first vape ever, i really hope you didnt buy the vape at a reputable vape shop cause they should know better than to sell a mechanical mod to a new vaper. So much can go wrong so quickly if you dont know what you are doing, Dont know your Ohm's law, Batteries etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Raindance

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html

The above link will also assist in biilding coils to meet your needs.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Swap it device for regulated variable wattage one. This way u will have come control over the power that is being delivered to the coils and u won't need a ohms meter too. 
If the vendor is not ready to swap use the classified section here on the forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dobie

Moonbox is not a Mech, it has a potentiometer. The wattage labelling is wrong but nevertheless, there is control over power. It also has safety protections.

While a nice and cheap starter kit and beater, I would agree that if a store sold you this, the person who assisted you as a first time buyer needs to be spoken to. I would very much take up @Salamander offer and at least learn the basics.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok its not all doom and gloom i bought the divice on recommendation from someone I talked to who knows a few things. I wanted something "powerfull" but without all fancy screens etc. He suggested a Sigelei moonbox. He is not a vendor So then I searched and found that Vapeking sells them.. I ordered it online so Vapeking did not give me bad advise or anything, I ordered it myself. Ot came with a moonshot rdta. I then googled how to build it and what I need Then I went to a shop or two near me to buy what I need. Did not have much time to discuss anything with them.

Ok so then I build my first coils with help of youtube. Dont know much about electronics, but know the basics of electricity(I have my own handyman/maintanace bussiness) so not complete idiot. So first build was fine worked till I wicked it and filled tank, then the device showed there is a short. Second build the same. Then a bit more google came to conclusion that the chimney is touching. Third build was was 100% so yes I know very little, but I like a challenge and if I break anything its my own fault
Thats why I asked for experienced guys for some tips here. Not on the dangers, but on the theory off the ohms
The Moonbox has a knob that shows 50-200w but after some google came to conclusion that its not watts but it only regulates the volts. And mr google suggest that to work the watts out will be an all new thread because that will depend on the volts, ohms of coils etc so at this stage I use it on the lowest setting 50w(?) Which is off course not 50w so Im just trying to build something that will obviously be cooler at the lowest setting and then I can adjust to taste
If you understand what I mean with all the whatcyoumacallits


----------



## Darius1332

If you want a good rundown on how all this works go watch Mooch's YouTube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q

That will let you know pretty much everything you need and how to prevent the device becoming dangerous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Best would have been something like an iJust2. Up to 80w and nothing to adjust.

Danger that the guys are talking about it not about damaging your device but your face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dobie

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok its not all doom and gloom i bought the divice on recommendation from someone I talked to who knows a few things. I wanted something "powerfull" but without all fancy screens etc. He suggested a Sigelei moonbox. He is not a vendor So then I searched and found that Vapeking sells them.. I ordered it online so Vapeking did not give me bad advise or anything, I ordered it myself. Ot came with a moonshot rdta. I then googled how to build it and what I need Then I went to a shop or two near me to buy what I need. Did not have much time to discuss anything with them.
> 
> Ok so then I build my first coils with help of youtube. Dont know much about electronics, but know the basics of electricity(I have my own handyman/maintanace bussiness) so not complete idiot. So first build was fine worked till I wicked it and filled tank, then the device showed there is a short. Second build the same. Then a bit more google came to conclusion that the chimney is touching. Third build was was 100% so yes I know very little, but I like a challenge and if I break anything its my own fault
> Thats why I asked for experienced guys for some tips here. Not on the dangers, but on the theory off the ohms
> The Moonbox has a knob that shows 50-200w but after some google came to conclusion that its not watts but it only regulates the volts. And mr google suggest that to work the watts out will be an all new thread because that will depend on the volts, ohms of coils etc so at this stage I use it on the lowest setting 50w(?) Which is off course not 50w so Im just trying to build something that will obviously be cooler at the lowest setting and then I can adjust to taste
> If you understand what I mean with all the whatcyoumacallits



Please don't take anyone the wrong way, nobody here is trying to scare you off or spread doom and gloom. It simply is about safety overall and more than that, your own personal safety.

We all started somewhere after all.

As stated before the mod has safety features and I have had it flash at me because of a short, so it should be safe.

The Moonshot tank on the other hand is a finnicky beast. It may be as simple as a wicking issue, so maybe take a pic with your build and share here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks bit busy tomorrow. I hate this vape juice/oil over my hands, so will see wednesday maybe if I have time to open it, then will take photo and maybe do another build with photo.

Hehe I bought something else at the spur of the moment today, but would rather not show that, before I hear doomsday reports


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks bit busy tomorrow. I hate this vape juice/oil over my hands, so will see wednesday maybe if I have time to open it, then will take photo and maybe do another build with photo.
> 
> Hehe I bought something else at the spur of the moment today, but would rather not show that, before I hear doomsday reports


OMG, not a Tube Mech!


Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme

The main thing with safety when it comes to vaping and building your own coils is to make sure that you are not overstressing the battery.

If you overstress the battery its possible that it can vent (which is when it pushes out hot gasses at high speed) and this can be quite damaging and dangerous.

Its quite easy to build safely.

Just find out from the Mooch battery tables what is the *continuous discharge rating (CDR)* of the battery that you are using. This is in Amps. It means that is the amps the battery can push out continuously without getting overly stressed.
Then build your coils not to get too close to that CDR.

So, lets say the CDR is 20 amps. If you build a coil say that is 0.1 ohms. Then on a fresh battery (4.2V), it will be drawing 42 amps (I=V/R), which is WAY over the CDR of that battery and you may well run into problems. Its better to build with a margin of safety. So lets say your CDR is 20 amps, don't build below around 0.25 ohms. At 0.25 ohms, you would draw 16.8 amps which is fine.

Batteries seldom have CDRs above 20 amps. Some I think go as high as 25 amps. Use Mooch's tables because he tests these batteries and has been a reliable source of this info for a few years.

The above assumes a mechanical mod. But at the end of the day these principles apply to all mods and if you understand this principle it will stand you in good stead. And keep you safe.

The reason for building according to the CDR is in case the mod gets stuck in your pocket in an autofiring position and you don't know about it. It has to be able to fire for a long time without causing problems - for you to remain safe. Don't build for the higher pulse ratings that are advertised - unless you remove those batteries from the mod when not in use.

So bottom line - keep the resistance of your coil high enough to avoid problems...

It is good to get a separate ohm meter at some stage to test the resistance of your builds before using on a mod - you can use a regulated mod with a built in ohm meter too - but a dedicated ohm meter is a great thing to have if you are going to be building lots of coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Raindance said:


> OMG, not a Tube Mech!
> 
> 
> Regards


Hehe no not that bad. I dont know of any big vape shops. Like I said the two i visisted the weekend did not even have tools n stock. With building with what I had everything was ok, only real problem was cutting the legs of the coils short with my sidecutter. So for me that was the most urgent tool I needed, that little wire cutters. So today, while in the mall quickly buying something for a client, I see this vape stand selling a few divices and juice. Ask the girl if the have wire cutters? Just a toolkit, with wirecutters, ceramic tweezer, coil jig, some cotton and geuss what, an ohm meter. Even a nice carrybag Well I thought that covers about everything, prbably going to cost over 1k. Hehe R250. ☺so go home tonight and opened it. Cutter and tweezer seems good, but that ohm meter uses 2x AA batteries and looks straight out the cheapest fongkong shop.so dont know if Im going to get any accurate reading from it. At least I will be able to cut coil legs closer to the screws

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe no not that bad. I dont know of any big vape shops. Like I said the two i visisted the weekend did not even have tools n stock. With building with what I had everything was ok, only real problem was cutting the legs of the coils short with my sidecutter. So for me that was the most urgent tool I needed, that little wire cutters. So today, while in the mall quickly buying something for a client, I see this vape stand selling a few divices and juice. Ask the girl if the have wire cutters? Just a toolkit, with wirecutters, ceramic tweezer, coil jig, some cotton and geuss what, an ohm meter. Even a nice carrybag Well I thought that covers about everything, prbably going to cost over 1k. Hehe R250. ☺so go home tonight and opened it. Cutter and tweezer seems good, but that ohm meter uses 2x AA batteries and looks straight out the cheapest fongkong shop.so dont know if Im going to get any accurate reading from it. At least I will be able to cut coil legs closer to the screws


That Ohm meter is better than nothing. Ok, would not use it to build aircraft instrumentation but if you build with sufficient headroom, the two or three percent it may be out will be taken care of. It sounds the same as the one I started off with. About the size of a matchbox, just slightly bigger?

I think most of us use a regulated mod to build on. You are going to need a backup mod in any case so check the classifieds. There are some real bargains to be found there from time to time.

Stay safe and enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Anything that reads resistance should help you in your builds. At least you would have an idea when to run or not.
Also I wanted to buy me a nice decent mod bit was always shown to the starter mods.
The good thing is one of them is a kanherteck kbox and I use it as a ohm reader and a charger when out and about and it never let me down yet. I also carry it all over even to work.

But check out the forum there is an abundance of knowledge.
Don't play with DC especially if its packed in a full metal jacket. I'm pretty sure with your background you'll get sorted out quick,but take up @salamanders offer it will make things go quicker


Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe no not that bad. I dont know of any big vape shops. Like I said the two i visisted the weekend did not even have tools n stock. With building with what I had everything was ok, only real problem was cutting the legs of the coils short with my sidecutter. So for me that was the most urgent tool I needed, that little wire cutters. So today, while in the mall quickly buying something for a client, I see this vape stand selling a few divices and juice. Ask the girl if the have wire cutters? Just a toolkit, with wirecutters, ceramic tweezer, coil jig, some cotton and geuss what, an ohm meter. Even a nice carrybag Well I thought that covers about everything, prbably going to cost over 1k. Hehe R250. so go home tonight and opened it. Cutter and tweezer seems good, but that ohm meter uses 2x AA batteries and looks straight out the cheapest fongkong shop.so dont know if Im going to get any accurate reading from it. At least I will be able to cut coil legs closer to the screws



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks. Last thing. I bought a Golisi i20 charger yesterday, havent used it yet. Can I just chuck the batteries in tonight and take out tomorrow morning Or should I sleep with one eye open?


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. Last thing. I bought a Golisi i20 charger yesterday, havent used it yet. Can I just chuck the batteries in tonight and take out tomorrow morning Or should I sleep with one eye open?


One eye open.

The chances of something going wrong are small but do exist. Rather not take chances. I unplug my chargers when not at home, asleep or not in use. 

As Mooch explains, these cells are meant to be built into controlled power supplies for laptops and other consumer devices. They were not designed for the use we apply them for. There is in fact no such thing as absolutely safe in vaping, only safer options. It is up to us to eliminate as many potential pitfalls as possible.

Please watch his "Mint your mAh's" videos. There is one on charging as well. The link is in one of the posts above.

Rather not tempt fate.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks, see tomorrow.........I hope

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wimmas

It is dependent on a few factors. The tank you use, the wire, what watts you are vaping at, are you running a dual or single coil etc.

Generally, lower watts gives you colder vape, but the above mentioned factors still play a role.

I am currently running a single coil 0.2 ohm fused clapton ni80 3*26g wrapped in 40g ni80 @ 40w and I'd say my vape is medium in heat. When I vape iced juice I experience the ice as it should be and non-iced juice also tastes good. Running the same build in for example a Dvraw DL tank will give me a warm vape.

You need to find an equilibrium.

Thicker wire or wire which has more cores takes longer to heat up but once it's heated, it will give a warm vape when chain vaping but you can push up the watts more. Thinner wire heats up quicker but you will get dry hits if you chain vape. Like I said, it's dependent on your setup. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Im alive!!!! Hehehe went against advice last night and just chucked the batteries in charger and went to sleep.. I know, but I just dont have spare batteries yet and Im trying to quit smoking, so did not want to be in situation today with flat batteries and buying smokes again.

Anyway hope its ok if I ask other questions here also. So the batteries. I have to of those pink 18650 batteries. When i bought them the guy said it has to be married. So he takes two batteries out a plastic container. They were not in any box or wrapping. Anayway then he starts digging n his personal backpack and come out with another pink battery. He then put all these in an charger and gve me one of the "new" ones and the one from the backpack. I asked if that one from the backpack is new, he said yes and I must rather take it as it is marries to the other one.
Anyway, so last night as I put them in the charger, the charger says the one is on 34% and the other 0% . I dont onow which one is which anymore, but it seems strange that they are not equally rundown.


----------



## Vilaishima

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Im alive!!!! Hehehe went against advice last night and just chucked the batteries in charger and went to sleep.. I know, but I just dont have spare batteries yet and Im trying to quit smoking, so did not want to be in situation today with flat batteries and buying smokes again.
> 
> Anyway hope its ok if I ask other questions here also. So the batteries. I have to of those pink 18650 batteries. When i bought them the guy said it has to be married. So he takes two batteries out a plastic container. They were not in any box or wrapping. Anayway then he starts digging n his personal backpack and come out with another pink battery. He then put all these in an charger and gve me one of the "new" ones and the one from the backpack. I asked if that one from the backpack is new, he said yes and I must rather take it as it is marries to the other one.
> Anyway, so last night as I put them in the charger, the charger says the one is on 34% and the other 0% . I dont onow which one is which anymore, but it seems strange that they are not equally rundown.



I have had that with two married Samsung 25r batteries. I bought them new but from day 1 the one runs down faster than the other and is always on a lower charge even when fully charged. I am not too worried about it now though as I don't use them as a pair anymore. They never gave me problems when used as a pair but the one always ran down faster.


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anayway then he starts digging n his personal backpack and come out with another pink battery. He then put all these in an charger and gve me one of the "new" ones and the one from the backpack


Eisch! I would take both back, demand to talk to the boss and get two truly new ones.

Married batteries means two cells of equal age that have right from the word go only ever been used together. This makes them age at the same rate and avoids one battery having to “carry” the other lower performing one.

There will always be small differences but what you described points to way to much of a gap between the two.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Salamander said:


> Jean Claude I see you are in Centurion. PM me and lets get together to help you



Sorry very busy this week. Havent had time to try byild another. Will try over the weekend again, but if I still strugling next week I will definately make use of your generous offer and contact you Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok so I dont know much, but have some logic so have a possible fault that may be the problem. So after some youtube and google , many people said the moonshot sometime leak if wicking etc are not rigjht. Anyway after my first build I did not have any leaks. That was til monday. When I was at the mall and saw the vape counter of evolution vape(I think), to get tools. So the lady cheched the moonshot and asked where you fill juice. Took of top cap and showed her, and put back. And back in my pocket and within 2min half my tanked leaked out in my pocket. Now I dont knwi how much she knwo, but she said that type of atomizer sometime leaks and then you must just push power and blow into it. Truessbob it worked emmediately and leak was gone. Now everytime I refill I first blow into it while pushing power button.

Anyway long story short. What I noticed while blowing into it, is that on the one sides airflow holes there come twice as much smoke as on the other side. So my logic tell me that maybe with my inexperience, the one coil heats up faster and more than the other, and thats maybe the problem why the smoke gets so hot so quickly


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Im alive!!!! Hehehe went against advice last night and just chucked the batteries in charger and went to sleep.. I know, but I just dont have spare batteries yet and Im trying to quit smoking, so did not want to be in situation today with flat batteries and buying smokes again.
> 
> Anyway hope its ok if I ask other questions here also. So the batteries. I have to of those pink 18650 batteries. When i bought them the guy said it has to be married. So he takes two batteries out a plastic container. They were not in any box or wrapping. Anayway then he starts digging n his personal backpack and come out with another pink battery. He then put all these in an charger and gve me one of the "new" ones and the one from the backpack. I asked if that one from the backpack is new, he said yes and I must rather take it as it is marries to the other one.
> Anyway, so last night as I put them in the charger, the charger says the one is on 34% and the other 0% . I dont onow which one is which anymore, but it seems strange that they are not equally rundown.



Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme - I hear you on charging while you sleep because you dont have enough batteries. Just a word of caution - if something goes wrong while those batteries are charging (unlikely) it could lead to a fire - and if you are sleeping, it might not end well. So at least put the charger in a place that it cant burn anything. I.e. on a tiled floor away from other things

As for the batteries, new batteries are usually charged to about 40-50% when they ship from the manufacturer. So if the one was at 0%, then it could be that it is very old (i.e. been sitting on the shelf for very long) or there could be a problem with it. I have bought many batteries over the years and all new batteries I have bought have been about half charged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> OMG, not a Tube Mech!
> 
> 
> Regards


Lol at least he's asking questions and doing research.

@Jean claude Vaaldamme at least get a decent backup mod that is regulated if your current one backs up. I learnt a very hard lesson and now have owned at least 6 mods, two were given away to friends and two failed on me. 

The Eleaf iJust range is a good semi regulated mod as a spare. Hassle free and easy to use too. No extra bells and whistles, fairly straightforward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok have some time this morning so round two. This is what the first attempt look like after 5days



Going to try build new coils now, this is the wire and cotton they sold me, is it fine?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Should the loops of the coils touch each other? And if so, how the hel do you get that right?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Should the loops of the coils touch each other? And if so, how the hel do you get that right?



They don't have to touch precisely - if they don't, it is referred to as a Spaced Coil. 

There are special tools for coil building, but you can also use something like a nail. Just wind it tight and they should touch. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok ok I dont know if pretty coils make the vape better, because mine is not very pretty looking, but with time I hope it will get better. But they do seem to heatup evenly. It show .35 on the little cheap ohm meter I got with the toolkit. Dont know how accurate it is. I used 3.5 mm coil this time with 8loops, if I counted right, hehehe. Same 24ga ni80 wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Another qeustion. This moonshot rdta is small an the previous time I got a short only when I fitted the chimney. So on this little ohm meter will it show something else than the .35 if I fit the chimney and there is a short?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

And another Is it a problem if coil wire touch the post(where you screw it tight) on the outside where coil bend upwards? One is very close, dont think its touching and it does not show any short circuits


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Another qeustion. This moonshot rdta is small an the previous time I got a short only when I fitted the chimney. So on this little ohm meter will it show something else than the .35 if I fit the chimney and there is a short?



General rule - don't let the coils touch any part of the atty besides for the post connection. It must defenitely not touch cap/chimney. Maybe build smaller diameter coils - 2.5mm rather than 3mm. Also cut the remaining coil legs as short and close to the posts as possible - reducing the risk of touching the cap and causing a short. Always make sure that the coils are tightened properly, but don't over-tighten and strip the grub screws


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok wicks in. Does it look ok? Now showing .36 on ohm meter


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok wicks in. Does it look ok? Now showing .36 on ohm meter
> View attachment 150320



How it looks is less important - the cap will cover it anyway and as long as OCD is not your problem, all is well  How it vapes is what counts. 

The diameter of your coils does look bigger than 3mm, but that might just be the photo. I would try to make it slightly smaller maybe 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks. Yes its is 3,5 mm first build I did on Sunday was 2.5mm diameter but it seemed very hot(the smoke/vapor). Thus I tried building bigger ones this time. Hehe and sommer try fit a 3.5 in there


----------



## Gimli

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok wicks in. Does it look ok? Now showing .36 on ohm meter
> View attachment 150320


Just to add my 2 cents, this picture looks like you didnt dry burn your coils before wicking them, you should do that to make sure there arent any hotspots etc. 

Also try download a coil building app to your phone, the coil calculator is really useful when you starting out. then if the calculation is way different to what your ohm meter is showing, then you know something is wrong, like a short.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Gimli said:


> Just to add my 2 cents, this picture looks like you didnt dry burn your coils before wicking them, you should do that to make sure there arent any hotspots etc.
> 
> Also try download a coil building app to your phone, the coil calculator is really useful when you starting out. then if the calculation is way different to what your ohm meter is showing, then you know something is wrong, like a short.


 Thanks. Dont know what dry burn means. I did put coils on my vape before wicking to see if it heats evenly. And adjusted few times with tweezers. They were heated till glowing red/orange about 10times while I was adjusting. Saw that on youtube, so dont know if that counts as dry burn?
Anyway just had a few puffs, and its much better than the first build, better flavour and more smoke. It still sound like snap crackle pop on steriods after I push the button for longer than a second, but much better


----------



## baksteen8168

Give me a couple of minutes. I need to rewick anyway, so I'll upload a picture tutorial for you on coils and wicking explaining dry burn , etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

baksteen8168 said:


> Give me a couple of minutes. I need to rewick anyway, so I'll upload a picture tutorial for you on coils and wicking explaining dry burn , etc.


Thanks. Dont be in to much of a hurry, I must fit new brake pads to wifes car. Hehe cant even have a morning off then she gives me extra work. Luckily I wicked before my hands get dirty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

So, here goes.

This is the coil after vaping for a while (in your case think of it as a freshly installed coil.)








First we dry burn to check heating (in my case to clean the coils too)

What you want to see is even heating from the inside out. (On dual coil builds, both coils should heat up at the same time.) 







If it isn't doing this, heat up the coils again, and while they are cooling down pinch them with a tweezer. Heat up again to see if they are heating up better. Repeat this process until you are happy that they are heating up properly.







Should hot spots show up, strum your coils with your tweezer in the cool down phase. (Like strumming the strings on a guitar)












When you are happy with the heating up, you can proceed to wicking.

Unfortunately I don't have the same tank as you, so I cant help sufficiently with wicking. However it seems that you have that part down. As an added tip, you can strum the coils a last time after you have wicked and juiced up the coils (this helps eliminate any hit spots accidentally created while pulling your wick through.)

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## baksteen8168

Bloody Tapatalk... Give me a minute to clean up that post.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Done editing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks very much


You're most welcome. Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Must say this build is much better than first one. Much better flavour and clouds. Think the bigger diameter help to do better wicking. First one I struggled to get cotton through and it was real tight, this one much looser. Think I got dry hits with first build and did not even know it, thought thats how its suppose to taste, hehe.
Now I must just get other juice, one I have is great for an hour or to but then gets to sweet


----------



## Rude Rudi

I don't want to be "that guy" but I smell a rat...I get the sense that someone is having someone "on" here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

@thatguy So why would you say that? Or must I say smell that?


----------



## Rude Rudi

I am expressing my opinion based on the progression of posts, all in the span of 5 days, from incoherent descriptions of basic vape lingo to full-on use of experienced and technical terminology in such a remarkable short period of time. It took me about 6 months to get comfortable with same.

Just my 10c...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Well all was not born equal. It took my mechanic 6 months to try and figure out why my gearbox is leaking oil after he replaced th clutch. It took me two hours and a few youtube videos and some commoin sense to tell him how to do his job.
But with these ratio's you are mentioning, Im sure in 6months I will gladly teach you a thing or two

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Well, that settles it then. All the best and good luck on your vaping journey. 
I will be in touch for expert YouTube advise soonest.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Anyway @thatrudeguy Since you trolling here. Tell me what is the theory behind, that everytime I refill juice in my tank, I have a leak. I only loosen that top cap thingy that you put your lips on to refill. Lol I cant seem to find a youtube video explaining that


----------



## Rude Rudi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anyway @thatrudeguy Since you trolling here. Tell me what is the theory behind, that everytime I refill juice in my tank, I have a leak. I only loosen that top cap thingy that you put your lips on to refill. Lol I cant seem to find a youtube video explaining that



Well, I’m sure you have not YouTubed hard enough then...
It is called air pressure... Youtube it...


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dankie @tjomma. May I use the word airpressure in future posts, or will it raise suspicion?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

You see this is how nice this forum is. After just the word airpressure I know 10% more. Even without having to youtube.
I have seen that I can look straight in on top and see the coils. But now after airpressure I looked closely and see that the whole tank area is actually sealed off and only has 4 holes where the wicks are on the inside and juice cover them outside. So now I can understand that airpressure can build up in tank or maybe more like a suction effect, and as soon as you open the top it gets disturbed. 
I also wonder if that is part of the workings on how juice get delivered quickly to wicks after every pull/vape?


----------



## NOOB

Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme. I don't think I have welcomed you to the forum yet, so first things first, welcome and I am sure you will find the answers to your questions around every corner here. 

I've been reading through your thread here and I have to commend you on the fact that you are willing to ask questions when you're not sure of something. As you can see, many people here are more than willing to lend a helping hand where they can. I'm pretty new here myself, but I have to admit that I am learning everyday. Most of the more experienced people here (some of them have been vaping for 10+ years) will openly and honestly admit that they are still learning from day to day. This forum is a wealth of knowledge at your fingertips, IF you know how to use it. Various individuals here have their "field of expertise", for a lack of better words, such as coils, wicking, RDA's/RTA's, batteries, mixing etc. 

I have only a few pieces of advise I would like to share, they've helped me and I am sure they will help you as well:

1. ASK as many questions as possible in your journey into becoming a more experienced vaper.
2. LISTEN to the advice that this community provides. They've been vaping for longer than most and have much to offer. They are not being remunerated for their efforts to assist anyone here, they are doing it because they care and because they WANT to help. The people at your local vape shop ARE getting paid and they provided you with much worse advise and service than the guys here!!!
3. ENJOY your journey and have fun with it. Try new things and ask for advise along the way. Vaping is amazing and so is this community. Who knows, you might want to attend VapeCon 2019 and you'll get a chance to meet some of these amazing individuals. 

Enjoy every moment and I wish you all the best in giving up smoking for good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok just a update or two. I have build coils almost everyday, just for the fun, to try getting better and try new things. Yesterday I build a single coil setup, but that was a fail. I think the Moonbox is to powerfull for a single coil. On my lowest power setting I could hardly press the power button then the juice sounds like its exploding inside. So today back to 2 coils. Did a 3mm diameter with 7loops. Got to .26ohm. 
Still have problems with leaking(only after the second juice refill) got a new tip on youtube where you pull some of your wick throught that little holes that goes into the tank. Will see if the work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Just another question on the batteries, as my battery thread got derailed.
My charger works with an usb, thats not the internal charger, one that I bought. Now the batteries stay cool as a cucumber while charging, but I plug the usb in at my Iphone charger and that seems to get a bit hot. Is that normal or should I get something else?


----------



## NOOB

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just another question on the batteries, as my battery thread got derailed.
> My charger works with an usb, thats not the internal charger, one that I bought. Now the batteries stay cool as a cucumber while charging, but I plug the usb in at my Iphone charger and that seems to get a bit hot. Is that normal or should I get something else?


I'm no expert when it comes to electronics, but you'll find that your iPhone charger delivers 1amp to a max of 2amps of power to your charger. If I'm not mistaken, your battery charger needs quite a bit more power to do its job than just a max of 2 amps. This means that your iPhone charger is working way harder than it should. You'll probably also notice that your batteries are taking quite a long time to charge. You will need to look at getting a battery charger that has either a two prong plug (delivering 5 amps, I think) or a charger with a tree prong plug (delivering 15 amps). Again, I'm no expert on the subject of electronics, so one of the other forum members would probably be able to give you beter advice. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Should the loops of the coils touch each other? And if so, how the hel do you get that right?



@Jean claude Vaaldamme From about 1m30s he shows the easy process of making a spaced coil in the video below. Personally I always use spaced coils. Find the flavour is better for me this way and you will never get hot spots in a spaced coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok another question on coils. I really try to search the forum, but the search get stuck often.
Anyway, is there some type of coil wire that give off some chemicals? Opened the moonshot that I bought from a member today and there was two fancy twisted coils in, dont know what you call it. Anyway it looked clean, not wicked, so I dry burned it. Looked for hotspots, even heatng and all that stuff. Then wicked it and filled tank. Now Im coughing with every vape, taste almost like some acid chemical. Did I wick wrong, dont think its dry hit. Or do you get types of wire that produce some chemicals


----------



## RainstormZA

Rude Rudi said:


> I am expressing my opinion based on the progression of posts, all in the span of 5 days, from incoherent descriptions of basic vape lingo to full-on use of experienced and technical terminology in such a remarkable short period of time. It took me about 6 months to get comfortable with same.
> 
> Just my 10c...


Because not everyone is daring, willing to learn and make a ton of mistakes before they get there. Progress is made by the ability to learn and if you can learn stuff quickly, why not? 

Like me, I'm cautious because I don't want a mod blowing up my face or waste my juice mixing supplies. I might not ask a lot but I do read a lot and some people assume that they need to give me a class room lecture on stuff. 

Don't judge the book by its cover before you read it.


----------



## GSM500

NOOB said:


> I'm no expert when it comes to electronics, but you'll find that your iPhone charger delivers 1amp to a max of 2amps of power to your charger. If I'm not mistaken, your battery charger needs quite a bit more power to do its job than just a max of 2 amps. This means that your iPhone charger is working way harder than it should. You'll probably also notice that your batteries are taking quite a long time to charge. You will need to look at getting a battery charger that has either a two prong plug (delivering 5 amps, I think) or a charger with a tree prong plug (delivering 15 amps). Again, I'm no expert on the subject of electronics, so one of the other forum members would probably be able to give you beter advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just to chuck in my two cents on this matter. 

iPhone chargers should deliver between 1 and 2 amps and the USB standard voltage is 5V which will give you between 5 to 10 watts of charging power. It's really up to the Mod (it's charging chip that is) to take what it wants from the charger and if the Mod is capable of accepting 2Amps (10Watts) from a charger that can deliver that, then expect a fair amount of heat from both pieces of hardware. 

Some Mods say thay can "Fast Charge" and looking at the specs of that so called "Fast Charge", it just means they will take up to 2 amps, or that is what I've seen on Mods so far. 

This is very different from the Samsung (and Other Manufacturers) "Fast Charging" Cellphone tech - That is a different animal and I wish to not bore you with the tech stuff any further, but if you plug your mod into a charger that has a lightning bolt and "Fast Charge" written next to it, it probably will not charge your batteries any faster than a regular charger without those markings. I bring this up here because I have had so many try to convince me otherwise and a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing. Also be careful of tricky marketing slogans like "QC2.0" is "Quick Charge 2.0 Amps" in the world of most Vape Mods. "QC2.0" is "Qualcomm Version 2.0" in the Cellphone industry. They are different.

Lithium-ion batteries a pretty nasty things, but they pack a punch in a small form factor so the world loves to use them in all sorts of gadgets.If you charge them too fast, they might pop. You need to rely on the External Charger's or Mod's Charging Management Chip to charge the batteries in the safest possible manner. These batteries don't like too much heat either.

Instructions that came with my Asmodus Mod recommends an external charger. Its charging management chip will only accept 1 Amp from a charger (Asmodus playing it safe) and if you were to charge that way it will take around 6 hours to fully charge 2 x 18650's with a 3000mah capacity.

I hope this helps and is not too confusing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

GSM500 said:


> Just to chuck in my two cents on this matter.
> 
> iPhone chargers should deliver between 1 and 2 amps and the USB standard voltage is 5V which will give you between 5 to 10 watts of charging power. It's really up to the Mod (it's charging chip that is) to take what it wants from the charger and if the Mod is capable of accepting 2Amps (10Watts) from a charger that can deliver that, then expect a fair amount of heat from both pieces of hardware.
> 
> Some Mods say thay can "Fast Charge" and looking at the specs of that so called "Fast Charge", it just means they will take up to 2 amps, or that is what I've seen on Mods so far.
> 
> This is very different from the Samsung (and Other Manufacturers) "Fast Charging" Cellphone tech - That is a different animal and I wish to not bore you with the tech stuff any further, but if you plug your mod into a charger that has a lightning bolt and "Fast Charge" written next to it, it probably will not charge your batteries any faster than a regular charger without those markings. I bring this up here because I have had so many try to convince me otherwise and a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing. Also be careful of tricky marketing slogans like "QC2.0" is "Quick Charge 2.0 Amps" in the world of most Vape Mods. "QC2.0" is "Qualcomm Version 2.0" in the Cellphone industry. They are different.
> 
> Lithium-ion batteries a pretty nasty things, but they pack a punch in a small form factor so the world loves to use them in all sorts of gadgets.If you charge them too fast, they might pop. You need to rely on the External Charger's or Mod's Charging Management Chip to charge the batteries in the safest possible manner. These batteries don't like too much heat either.
> 
> Instructions that came with my Asmodus Mod recommends an external charger. Its charging management chip will only accept 1 Amp from a charger (Asmodus playing it safe) and if you were to charge that way it will take around 6 hours to fully charge 2 x 18650's with a 3000mah capacity.
> 
> I hope this helps and is not too confusing.



Thanks. I checked my charger, it is an external charger but it use an usb. But it say input is 2amp. I think Iphone is 1amp, so yesterday I used Samsung tablet's charger that says 2.1amp, it was still hot but not as much and charhged much faster


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I made a twisted coil last night, with the 24ga I have and build two coils with it. I seriously think newbies should rather start with that. It was so much easier to work with and to build a coil.


----------



## NOOB

GSM500 said:


> Just to chuck in my two cents on this matter.
> 
> iPhone chargers should deliver between 1 and 2 amps and the USB standard voltage is 5V which will give you between 5 to 10 watts of charging power. It's really up to the Mod (it's charging chip that is) to take what it wants from the charger and if the Mod is capable of accepting 2Amps (10Watts) from a charger that can deliver that, then expect a fair amount of heat from both pieces of hardware.
> 
> Some Mods say thay can "Fast Charge" and looking at the specs of that so called "Fast Charge", it just means they will take up to 2 amps, or that is what I've seen on Mods so far.
> 
> This is very different from the Samsung (and Other Manufacturers) "Fast Charging" Cellphone tech - That is a different animal and I wish to not bore you with the tech stuff any further, but if you plug your mod into a charger that has a lightning bolt and "Fast Charge" written next to it, it probably will not charge your batteries any faster than a regular charger without those markings. I bring this up here because I have had so many try to convince me otherwise and a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing. Also be careful of tricky marketing slogans like "QC2.0" is "Quick Charge 2.0 Amps" in the world of most Vape Mods. "QC2.0" is "Qualcomm Version 2.0" in the Cellphone industry. They are different.
> 
> Lithium-ion batteries a pretty nasty things, but they pack a punch in a small form factor so the world loves to use them in all sorts of gadgets.If you charge them too fast, they might pop. You need to rely on the External Charger's or Mod's Charging Management Chip to charge the batteries in the safest possible manner. These batteries don't like too much heat either.
> 
> Instructions that came with my Asmodus Mod recommends an external charger. Its charging management chip will only accept 1 Amp from a charger (Asmodus playing it safe) and if you were to charge that way it will take around 6 hours to fully charge 2 x 18650's with a 3000mah capacity.
> 
> I hope this helps and is not too confusing.



See, I told you I'm no expert on the topic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I made a twisted coil last night, with the 24ga I have and build two coils with it. I seriously think newbies should rather start with that. It was so much easier to work with and to build a coil.
> View attachment 150941


Yeah that was my first one too, after the plain ones.


----------



## GSM500

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. I checked my charger, it is an external charger but it use an usb. But it say input is 2amp. I think Iphone is 1amp, so yesterday I used Samsung tablet's charger that says 2.1amp, it was still hot but not as much and charhged much faster


Sorry for the confusion, but by external charger I meant something like this, not the plug-in USB power adapter type.

Glad you got sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

GSM500 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, but by external charger I meant something like this, not the plug-in USB power adapter type.
> 
> Glas you got sorted.


Yes thats how I understood I have this charger, it works with a usb cable, took is specificly so I can use it while camping or fishing and charge from car, and not to have to use the mod internal charge


Thanks I think the problem was the Iphone charger. Google say Iphone only 1amp and Ipad charger 2amps. So with the Samsung tablet charger that is 2.1amp its much better and faster


----------



## GSM500

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes thats how I understood I have this charger, it works with a usb cable, took is specificly so I can use it while camping or fishing and charge from car, and not to have to use the mod internal charge
> View attachment 150957
> 
> Thanks I think the problem was the Iphone charger. Google say Iphone only 1amp and Ipad charger 2amps. So with the Samsung tablet charger that is 2.1amp its much better and faster


Thats the one!


----------

